# A Basic Training Philosophy For Solid Mass Gains



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2012)

by Kelly Baggett Foundational Principles 1. The biggest problem in natural bodybuilding is, in my opinion, the alarming number of people that screw up perfectly good training with poor nutrition. Based on my observations, the majority of serious and semi-serious trainees leave their workouts having done enough to stimulate growth, yet big muscle mass increases [...]

*Read More...*


----------

